
Machine classification and analysis of suicide-related communication on Twitter - DanBC
http://orca.cf.ac.uk/76188/
======
DanBC
There's also this paper:
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140366415...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014036641500256X)

"Analysing the connectivity and communication of suicidal users on twitter".

[https://twitter.com/ProfLAppleby/status/740957809924308992](https://twitter.com/ProfLAppleby/status/740957809924308992)

I think Prof Louis Appleby went to talk held at Twitter today. Was anyone
there? Was it good?

